

Ask HN: What is best java hosting server available for cheap? - hashg

* What are the features you like in the hosting server
* How much does it cost per year
* Is there a data limit?
======
paulhauggis
I learned this the hard way: never get the cheapest hosting. It's cheap for a
reason and in the end, your business/app will suffer because of it.

~~~
hashg
Do you have any java hosting in mind, which I can rely on?

